# Train Shows are fun too!



## Black Oxxpurple (Jul 3, 2011)

Stopped at a train show in the area today. Cost me $60 to get out.

Let me know if you think I spent too much.


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

HOLY CATS great haul! There was a train show not far from me a couple weeks ago, but I wasn't able to make it... Gotta make a point of getting to the next one. wow!

--rick


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I'd say you did pretty darn good!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

if you got all that for $60.00 you robbed someone, LOL. good haul man.


----------



## Harold Sage (Apr 6, 2008)

wow nice haul. :thumbsup:


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

GOOD HAUL!!! You did good!

Wes


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

Good deal for $60.You gave up your secret picking spot.


----------



## tonesua (Jul 1, 2006)

Yp. The train shows are not bad for slots. I usually ask as they are not always out on the tables. I've gotten the whole "slot cars did trains in..." lecture before from a few vendors. So I tread lightly and ask nicely. 

Good score!


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

I've seen Aurora slots at train shows and they are priced so outragous that it would make you laugh. Sometimes the used Tycos are priced way out there too.

Joe


----------



## Black Oxxpurple (Jul 3, 2011)

Yes, there was a Vendor that had two MM cars. A Batmobile for 175.00 and a MM Ice Cream truck for 67.50. I did not pick them up.

I did good 24 bodies and about 18 buildable chassis. I am still trying to figure out the small red suv in the 1st picture leaning on the HW sizzler chassis. It appears that more than one could be hooked togeather. I will have to seach for details on the chassis or numbers. 

Rob


----------



## Pomfish (Oct 25, 2003)

Grandcheapskate said:


> I've seen Aurora slots at train shows and they are priced so outragous that it would make you laugh. Sometimes the used Tycos are priced way out there too.
> 
> Joe


OK, here is my train show story.
I went to a show at Leesport, PA where you had to pay like $5 to get in where as all the slot shows were free admission. 
Anyway, a lot of the train vendors will sneer at you when you ask if they have any slot cars.
Well, this one vendor was a little beetch and said, NO I only have trains, but I noticed he had some static scenery models (cheap Diecast cars) scattered within his display.

There, low and behold were 4 aurora willy's bodies on the card, the cards were cut apart, but the cars were still sealed.
2 green ones, 1 blue and 1 red.
I said "how much are these plastic things?"
Response, 50 cents each. 

This was when Epay was just getting hot and heavy, I made like $170 off those cars.
The feeling of being treated like dog vomit was quickly forgiven and it made it ohhh so sweet to make money on this single minded jerk.

Since that time all the train trouts wised up so I don't bother any more, but I always have the memory.
Later,
Keith


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

Black Oxxpurple said:


> I did good 24 bodies and about 18 buildable chassis. Rob


 You did very well.

I have learned that if I were to buy another used lot, I want to see it in person. I have been going through the last lot I purchased which was picked up by a friend at an estate sale. He figured at $10 a car, it wasn't a bad price for AFX and T-Jets and he was doing me a favor. Never again, not at that price. The bodies are pretty rough and the chassis have missing parts, bad springs and all the T-Jet rears have the longer axle and larger wheels. And some of them have the wrong pinion/crown gear combination, which requires me to almost rebuild from scratch.

So for around $3 a car, you did fine. That's about the max I will pay in the future for used, neglected cars.

Joe


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Hey nice find Rob!!

It's always fun to get a BUNCH of slot stuff like this for one price.

Pretty soon I'll be able to come over and help you slam a couple of them around your track. 

Bob...are you done yet?...zilla


----------

